# Pink Eye Dilutions



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

6 week old Pink eye dilution litter out of a pair of dove rexies. I thought I might start a line of fuzzies but they don't really appeal to me after their coats come in. I like them all fat and wrinkly and naked, lol. So I have 4 does that may be available depending on time frame. The light in the photo box could be better, I still need to get better lamps.

Light Dove Rex Doe

























Dove Fuzzy Doe - I have a couple of these from another litter also

























Dove Rex Doe - I have a couple of these from another litter also

























Dove Standard Doe - My Favorite <3


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I wish I could get one from you! They are gorgeous.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They have lovely type for 'coated' mice!

Sarah xxx


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone, especially from you Sarah, means a lot to us


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I do think they have nice type too. You are doing a great job, keep up the good work!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

SarahY said:


> They have lovely type for 'coated' mice!
> 
> Sarah xxx


Exactly!

One curly or fuzzy-butted generation at a time! *LOVE*


----------

